# Surfside Beach Surf Fishing, March 14-22



## deepseay2k (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello all,

Basically, I am going to our house in Surfside Beach for Spring Break and bringing friends. I am not looking to catch anything in particular, just want some action. What time should I fish and what bait is best all around this time of year? Just want some fun fishing action. I have basic gear - surf poles, weights, etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Soak some mullet and shrimp, fresh is best, toss it on 2 hook bottom rigs for a possible whiting and doggies and skates. Tides are more important than time, slack tide is usually slow, but incoming and outgoing can both be good.


----------



## deepseay2k (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks so much! I haven't been surf fishing in so long that I completely forgot about tides! Thanks so much!


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Throw shrimp or cut mullet along the north jetty in Murrells inlet. Drive down Waccamaw dr to pompano dr. There is public parking there. Walk to the guard house in front of Inlet Point. There is a walkway to the beach. Head south to the jetty. Fish both the inside and outside of the jetty
good luck


----------



## Newsaltsurf (Feb 25, 2009)

*Tides*



SmoothLures said:


> Soak some mullet and shrimp, fresh is best, toss it on 2 hook bottom rigs for a possible whiting and doggies and skates. Tides are more important than time, slack tide is usually slow, but incoming and outgoing can both be good.


I am planning a trip to Nags Head for April and thought the SC region might give me an idea of what I can expect north of there. I just downloaded the tide chart for the times I'll be in NC, and isn't a tide either incoming or outgoing always? Not trying to be a smart alec just never been surf fishing and I am going to try and give it as good a shot as I can.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Newsaltsurf said:


> I am planning a trip to Nags Head for April and thought the SC region might give me an idea of what I can expect north of there. I just downloaded the tide chart for the times I'll be in NC, and isn't a tide either incoming or outgoing always? Not trying to be a smart alec just never been surf fishing and I am going to try and give it as good a shot as I can.


When it gets as high or as low as it's going to get, you have a period where it's slack while it's about to change.

Some good info on it:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slack_tide


----------



## Newsaltsurf (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Smoothlures. So I should plan on making the best efforts right in the middle of an incoming or outgoing tide. I am also being told that sunset is a good time as well. Combining a mid-tide situation with the sundown would be a time that I wouldn't want to miss being on the beach then, right?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I like it best right after it changes, and sunrise and sunset a lot of species are more active. A few bite throughout the night as well. But the tide and time of day aren't a sure thing for fish being there, you have to be fishing in the right spot with the right bait, but it certainly helps when everything comes together.


----------



## Newsaltsurf (Feb 25, 2009)

*No guarantees*

I guess I know there are no guarantees, and like they say in Real Estate Location, Location, Location. Except with fishing you have to put bait, sinker weight, tide, time, and luck into the mix. LOL. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

No problem, and good luck.


----------

